# My experience with Fuel Power (FP60), Lube Control (LC20), and Auto-RX in a 93 Sentra



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Well, if you read my signature, it no longer says 93 Sentra XE. I sold it today, and now only have my Saturn. Since I will probably be spending my time over at the Saturn Fans Forums, I wanted to pass on some observations on several products I used in my Sentra and Saturn. September 13, 2004 I used a product Auto-RX in my Sentra. For the sake of simplicity, you can go BITOG: 

http://theoildrop.server101.com/cgi/ultimatebb.cgi

to get all the links to the products I am discussing. I had a leaking rear main seal, and used Maxlife High Mileage oil, and then a seal swelling product prior to using the Auto-RX. These products stopped the leaks, but I was concerned over time they would over swell the seals, causing more problems. After using Auto-RX 500 miles, the car seemed to be running better. I had the same experience with my Saturn, which received Auto-RX like the Sentra. I have no compression readings, or other scientific data (sorry), but my unscientific thought is that as the ring packs started getting clean, changes could be observed. I did two cleaning and rinse phases on both cars, and the Sentra received 3 ozs. of Auto-RX in subsequent oil changes. To complicate the data, I also added a product called Lube Control (LC20) with 6 ozs. of Schaeffer’s Moly E.P. in a ratio described at BITOG as Mola's Brew. After adding all these things, not only did my rear main seal leak more, but the front main seal started leaking. The front main seal had already been replaced at the dealership100,000 miles ago. I stopped using Mola's Brew the last oil change, and just added 3 oz. of the Auto-RX but had some nice puddle near the front main seal. So, after over 1 1/2 years, and 12,000 miles, it was time to replace the front main seal to stop the leaks. The seal itself looked brand new, with no cracks, but a thin groove was worn into the seal material. The question are, did the seal swell agents increase the rate at which the groove was worn into the seal, and when they were not used, contributed to the increased leaking? I have no way of proving it. I had no leaking in my Saturn, and used the same products with only positive results. My conclusion about Auto-RX is that it may have improved performance, but did not stop seal leaks in the 1.6 engine. I still think it is a good product based on my experience with my Saturn, plus there were variables like the LC20 that may have caused more leaking.

Second, the product LC20. This is meant to keep the oil from oxidizing, provides lubricity, and is supposed to do some cleaning. I use it in my Saturn with no leaks, and as an additive to keep the ring packs clean. It is thin, and my view is this may have contributed the increasing leaking of the seals in the Sentra. Before an oil change (after 3,000 miles of driving), the leaking was worse. By then, the oil may have sheared down to a thinner weight. (My speculation). In my Saturn I have found no ill effects, and fuel economy is great.

Third, is Fuel Power (FP60). This, I found to be the most helpful product. At the same time I started the Auto-RX treatment, I started using 1oz. FP60 mixed with 5 gallons of gas every fill up in my Sentra and Saturn. What I noticed in my Sentra is that my fuel pump, which prior to FP60 would whine loudly for about 10-15 seconds after a 75 mile road trip became silent. Also, the injector problems of needing to replace injectors or rough idle were eliminated. Actually, the idle became very steady after long term use. At first, it was not as smooth. Also, using all these products gained the best highway economy ever. On a trip to my parents I usually would get 33 miles per gallon, and I was able to get 35 miles per gallon after using everything. My Saturn also has been getting better fuel economy using the same oil (Havoline 5w-30). Also, the 12 pieces of power equipment I own have no starting problems using last years fuel treated when treated with FP60. I was religious about getting rid of old gas due to fuel related problems which required carburetor rebuilds (expensive)!

My conclusion. If I had one product to choose to make my engines run better, it would be FP60. Actually, I plan to continue using FP60 in everything that runs on gas indefinitely. It seems to be compatible with the injectors of the Sentra based on 12,000 miles of use. However, my Sentra took a little while before things where very smooth and I was not sure if I would need to replace another injector. My emissions last October were well below the minimal levels for all the readings. That is with the original CAT. I was impressed, since a few years before that I failed emissions. Regarding seals, it seems that replacement is the best way to resolve leaks on the 1.6 motor. It seems to be the nature of the beast that seals will leak on this engine.

I apologize for the lack of solid evidence. Much of what I have written is subjective, but still may be helpful. Since I will be focusing on my Saturn, I wanted to pass on my experience while I could. Your results may very. As the saying goes, take what you like and leave the rest. I just don't time to do more than what I did. Peace and happy motoring!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cool info.

more info about oil additives can be found on www.bobistheoilguy.com they have charts and all that jazz


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

pete? said:


> cool info.
> 
> more info about oil additives can be found on www.bobistheoilguy.com they have charts and all that jazz


That is where I got my info, and some of the more knowledgable members recommended the Auto-Rx. I am glad I used it, even though it did not take care of the seal leaks on the Sentra. 

I just dropped off the manual to the Sentra's cassette player at my mechanic's shop, and the cassette player was already removed, and the car has some nice red pinstripping. I imagine it will be getting a CD player. Just hope the next owner will give the Sentra all the love I did.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Catman said:


> That is where I got my info, and some of the more knowledgable members recommended the Auto-Rx. I am glad I used it, even though it did not take care of the seal leaks on the Sentra.
> 
> I just dropped off the manual to the Sentra's cassette player at my mechanic's shop, and the cassette player was already removed, and the car has some nice red pinstripping. I imagine it will be getting a CD player. Just hope the next owner will give the Sentra all the love I did.


i have heard many a good thing about auo-rx. but fixing leaks i dont think is is foretay. it is solely to safely clean an engine of gunk and grime. i personaly got my 91 se-r and immediatly filled it with mobil 1. and its clean as hell.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Mobil 1 is great stuff. I will be using it the next oil change. The seal I removed was very clean. So, it could of been the Auto-RX, or the combination of other products I used. After a 100,000 of high RPM's normal wear could have been the problem. Using the Auto-RX and other products just made it more apparent, since they may have removed the crud that was keeping things from leaking.


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

That's cool, but I would say just leave those additives out of the engine, why waste money on them and bother. Just replace what needs to be replaced and be done with it. Oil changes along with oil flush, 5w-30 dino/synthetic and the car wil be fine. I got 34 mpg city, and I don't baby it. 

As for fuel system, I just used Redline Fuel System cleaner when the car sat for 2 years, and just dumped the whole bottle into a full tank. That's the only thing I would dump. Car runs great. 

Have fun with the Saturn though!


----------



## insp09 (Jan 26, 2006)

Can you expand on the "oil flush" advice? Did you refer to 5 Minute Motor Flush? I haven't tried it b/c I don't think all of the solvent comes out when you drain the old oil. Couldn't that contaminate the fresh oil?


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I can't speak for Oliverr87, but regarding a 5-minute oil flush product I used it in a Mazda truck I had with lifter noise, but never again. That was before I knew better. I heard the same thing you heard insp09 about not being able to get all the solvents out after you remove the product. Also, you could ruin the bearings or other oil lubricated parts, since the oil becomes so thin. 

I also agree with oliverr87 about additives for most people. In retrospect, I used the Sentra as a guinea pig. I knew I was not going to have it much longer. The results I got was the car ran as good as or better than when I got it 100,000 miles ago. Emission readings were superb. I just did not want to put time or money into fixing the timing chain tensioner, since I rarely used this car. Each car has its weaknesses, and the weakness of my Saturn is oil control rings becoming dirty and oil consumption (thus the reason for using Auto-RX and Lube Control /LD20). Unless you are addressing a problem, I would just do oil changes. But, if you do want to use additives, and need more information, you may want to go to the Bobistheoilguy website.


----------

